# another pension ?



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

If a person has a dutch pension and anUS mil.pension how does he do the forms.Combine the total of the 2 and put on line 16b of the 1040 or do you have eto separate the two using 2 1040s.

Thanks 

Bernie


----------

